# 3,4 iron problem



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi I have a question i can hit my 3 and 5 wood straight of the fairway and my 5,6,7,8,9,pw,sw,lw all perfectly straight but i have a sick hook with my 3 and 4 irons not allowing me to reach some of the 220 yard par threes in 1 shot in the tournament i just played in do to the fact their was trouble all over, how can i get my 3 and 4 iron from not hooking badly, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

G'Day Matt,

You say that you hit your fairway woods well, why not try a 7 wood, why not give your 3 and 4 iron a rest for awhile. You can even try the new hybrids but just be careful cause some of them are hooking machines. 

Then again if you really want to hit your 3 and 4 Irons, maybe a lesson with your golf pro will help. Sometimes it is something minor and a golf pro will pick it up straight away.

Cheers


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

ive tried hybrids before dont like them maybe im swing to steep with my 3 and 4 irons would that cause a big hook


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

anyone know whats my problem is.


----------



## YorkshireHacker (Oct 2, 2006)

Now I'm no great player with the 3/4 irons but I have spent a fair bit of time in lessons trying to clean up my strike with both of these clubs.

The tips I have benn given are:

Use far less wrist break, don't try and hit down on the back of the ball as you would with a short iron.
Think of the club more like a wood and try to sweep the ball off of the turf.
Remember to keep the takeaway in line with the ball.

Hope these make some sense and are of some use.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Mat

Do you have any differences in your swing / stance from your 5 iron to your 3 iron?

The only real difference is that the ball should be slightly further forward in your stance.

Is there anything else different?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Ummm. I dont really think my swing is really different my wrists cock a little more with my low irons to hit down mor and my long irons are a little less cock but i dont really know what the problem could be. i always practice my swing look in mirrors and stuff.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Have you tried hitting with more wrist cock?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Have you tried hitting with more wrist cock?


Ya its actually a little better when i do that but could my problem im comming a little to steep causing me to go way over the top??


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

YorkshireHacker said:


> Use far less wrist break, don't try and hit down on the back of the ball as you would with a short iron.
> Think of the club more like a wood and try to sweep the ball off of the turf.
> Remember to keep the takeaway in line with the ball.
> 
> Hope these make some sense and are of some use.


Id have to agree with those tips many people try and pick the club up and hit down on the ball when what you want to do is sweep the ball off the turf


----------

